# What do you do/listen to while canning?



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I listen to the police scanner. There's a police helicopter over my house and they are directing cars to another house on my street, and they've already made 2 requests for more units!!! 


I <3 gangland!! :woohoo:


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Duck!!! Now!!!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Mostly, I listen to my wife ask "who's going to clean up this mess."


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

I listen to the jiggling gauge weight.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Play online computer games. I know, I know, but it's fun!


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Post on this board.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

WWhermit said:


> Play online computer games. I know, I know, but it's fun!


HA! I used to do that 24/7 

EverCrack aka nEverQuest and WoW.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Audiobooks, I listen to at least a couple every month


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Dakine said:


> I listen to the police scanner. There's a police helicopter over my house and they are directing cars to another house on my street, and they've already made 2 requests for more units!!!
> 
> I <3 gangland!! :woohoo:


Any updates on this?


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

SouthCentralUS said:


> Any updates on this?


The helicopter buggered off a while ago. They switched to a tac channel and my free iPhone scanner app doesn't jump to follow those. One of the deputies was talking about seeing a door that had been pried open previously, not sure if it was now or any time earlier but that it was secured when he got there.

about two hours later the last of the chatter on it on the main channel cleared the call.

I have the po-po helo's overhead maybe... I dunno... 30-40 times a year so this really isn't new or unexpected. Sometimes it's alarming when they are ordering citizens into their homes and lock the doors, sometimes it's heart breaking when they are announcing child abducted with a description.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Dakine said:


> HA! I used to do that 24/7
> 
> EverCrack aka nEverQuest and WoW.


Lately it's been LOTRO for me. And it's free, until they hook ya!


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

Usually I am listening to one of the females in my house yelling. I have four daughters. Can anyone recommend a louder dehydrated. Lol


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Dakine said:


> HA! I used to do that 24/7
> 
> EverCrack aka nEverQuest and WoW.


My ex was addicted to Evercrack! I only ever saw the back of his head when he was home from work!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

If Roo is awake I'm listening to her sing. If she is asleep I am posting on here or looking for books online for my collection.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Grimm said:


> My ex was addicted to Evercrack! I only ever saw the back of his head when he was home from work!


Guilty as charged on the time I spent, but not on the substitution of real life people interaction vs. online. I did do really stupid stuff like play for days straight! I used to work 4 on 4 off, and I was a raid officer for one of the server uber guilds. It became a 2nd job... I actually spent more time doing EQ than I did work or life, but it was social to a degree.

Even hooked up with a couple of girls from the game 

Went to several Fan Faires, meeting guildies and hanging out with friends, which was fun because then they were in their "official roles"... (some of my RL friends were game dev's)

I had a blast! I loved a lot of it. In hind sight, being more mature, do I wish I had done something different... maybe?? but I was indoors and not causing trouble which is probably a good thing compared to out spending money at the bars lolz :congrat:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Dakine said:


> Guilty as charged on the time I spent, but not on the substitution of real life people interaction vs. online. I did do really stupid stuff like play for days straight! I used to work 4 on 4 off, and I was a raid officer for one of the server uber guilds. It became a 2nd job... I actually spent more time doing EQ than I did work or life, but it was social to a degree.
> 
> Even hooked up with a couple of girls from the game
> 
> ...


I guess I should have known my ex was a gamer nut when we hooked up at faire. 

I have/had a weakness for guys with swords and kilts. Add red hair and Irish to that and I melt.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

OMFG!!!! who started this? 

I'm missing EQ now after like 8 years and they still have servers online. Hmmmm. 

I'm doing it! I know it's campy and cartoon looking... I'm doing it!!!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Dakine said:


> OMFG!!!! who started this?
> 
> I'm missing EQ now after like 8 years and they still have servers online. Hmmmm.
> 
> I'm doing it! I know it's campy and cartoon looking... I'm doing it!!!


LOL! Your name wouldn't happen to be Josh would it?!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Grimm said:


> LOL! Your name wouldn't happen to be Josh would it?!


negative


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Dakine said:


> negative


Thank goodness!


----------

